# Structural II Exam/ Licensure



## cedent (Nov 24, 2008)

I live and work in a state that requires the Structural I exam for a PE license in Structural Engineering. I completed it in April 2007. Recently, I have been contemplating taking the Structural II exam in order to pursue licensure in other states.

After reading the short article in Structure Magazine (NOV 2008), I am beginning to question my course of action. According to the article there is an ongoing study with the goal of creating an exam to replace the current Structural I and II PE exams by April 2011.

Does anyone know what form the new proposed exam will likely take... or what the states currently requiring SE I and SE II exams will likely require for comity? I realize you can't give me firm answers, but I thought I'd ask for educated guesses.

I posted this question on another forum, where it was deleted. A previous responder indicated he had heard the test would be replaced by a single, 16 hour test taken over two days.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 24, 2008)

cedent,

Welcome to the structural forum! I think it is pretty safe to say that your legit question won't be deleted.

You are right, news has been brewing for quite some time to toss out the SE I and SEII exams and replace them with the SE exam. No one really knows just yet what format it will take but I have a gut feeling that the first day exam will be SE I "like" and the second day exam will be SE II "like." It will be a 16 hour exam, as was posted on the other crappy board.

If I were you and were thinking about just getting the SE exams over with, I would take the SE II before they get rid of it. Taking a 1 day exam is MUCH better than taking a 2 day exam. Plus, you can retake the SE II exam if you need to. If you fail one day of the new SE exam you will need to retake the whole thing.

It also can be said that the SE I + SE II = SE (post 2011).

Many states do not require the SE II for structural licensure. Heck, many states don't even require the SE I for structural licensure. Many in the structural community has been pushing for a national structural exam for quite some time. I am just glad that it is finally happening.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 24, 2008)

What states require the SEII right now? I have been thinking about this myself. Is this something that I should go ahead and take if I passed the SEI this time. Just thought I'd ask about this to see what you guys think. If I pass SEI and work in states other than Illinois and CA, will I be fine or at some point in time if I haven't passed SEII, will I not be able to apply in those states? Just curious what anyone thinks on this subject.


----------



## cedent (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks, It does help. I'm not looking forward to the SE II... but another 8 hour test does sound better than another 16 hour test. Did you study for the SE II more or less than you studied for the SE I?

I studied about 100 hours the first time I took the SE I and about 150 the second time. This time around I have a baby that will be 9-10 months old, so I don't know how much time I can invest.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 24, 2008)

Jennifer,

As of right now, here are the states that require the SE II for SE licensure: CA, WA, OR, ID, HI, NV, AZ, NE, IL, and LA. Some of these states may requite the SE I, SE II, or other state written SE exams. Also, some of these states do not have structural authority in their licensure laws. I believe that IL and HI are the only ones right now.

Also, it doesn't matter where you take the NCEES exams. You may need an NCEES record or another way to prove that you've passed it though.

cedent,

I studied more for the SE I as I did for the SE II. I had a tougher time with the SEI. I do much better on essay type questions.

I must have studied 300+ hours for the SE I and maybe 120-150 hours for the SE II.


----------



## ARLORD (Nov 24, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> Jennifer,
> As of right now, here are the states that require the SE II for SE licensure: CA, WA, OR, ID, HI, NV, AZ, NE, IL, and LA. Some of these states may requite the SE I, SE II, or other state written SE exams. Also, some of these states do not have structural authority in their licensure laws. I believe that IL and HI are the only ones right now.
> 
> Also, it doesn't matter where you take the NCEES exams. You may need an NCEES record or another way to prove that you've passed it though.
> ...



kevo-55,

I am the opposite, I prefer multiple choice questions over essay. I know the material, but I am slow getting the info from my brain down on paper in a clear, legible, orderly fashion. In addition to that, trying to work faster leads me to make stupid mistakes, with no time to check my answers. Different strokes, different folks.


----------



## ARLORD (Nov 24, 2008)

Jennifer said:


> What states require the SEII right now? I have been thinking about this myself. Is this something that I should go ahead and take if I passed the SEI this time. Just thought I'd ask about this to see what you guys think. If I pass SEI and work in states other than Illinois and CA, will I be fine or at some point in time if I haven't passed SEII, will I not be able to apply in those states? Just curious what anyone thinks on this subject.



Eleven states currently recognize some form of SE licensure in the form of a Title Act, Full Practice Act or Limited Practice Act.

Full Practice Act is the most strict(IL, HI), where only SE's can do structural engineering. Title Act only limits who can use the title "Structural Engineer", but in states with a Title Act PE's and SE's can do structural engineering.

Limited Practice Act(CA, WA, OR) limits the type of structures that requires a SE for the design, like buildings over 4 stories, hospitals, schools, etc. In these states, PE's can't design certain type structures limites by the state.

See the following link for definitions and list of states:

http://www.pevault.com/content/view/5/1/


----------



## Bigwolf (Nov 24, 2008)

ARLORD said:


> kevo-55,
> I am the opposite, I prefer multiple choice questions over essay. I know the material, but I am slow getting the info from my brain down on paper in a clear, legible, orderly fashion. In addition to that, trying to work faster leads me to make stupid mistakes, with no time to check my answers. Different strokes, different folks.



I'll let you know which I prefer after I get my SE II results


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 24, 2008)

LOL!

Different strokes for different folks indeed!!

For me, I can do hard crap all day long with little problem but ask me something simple and I'll start fading. :huh:


----------



## itsmemario (Nov 24, 2008)

I heard it from the man himself, Gene Corley, NCEES board member and president; the new SE exam starting in 2010 will be one 16 hour test. Both days will have morning will be multiple choice and afternoon will be essay fomat. It is not set yet but he thinks that people will be able to pass one part and fail the other and not have to take the part they passed the next time, but that is not for sure. But the bad news is if you have already passed the SE I and have not passed the SE II (or viseversa), in 2010 the slate will be cleaned and you will have to take the full 16 hour test over again and again pass both days. So if you have passed one of the tests, better get started on studying for the other, otherwise you will have to take the full exam agian. Hope this information helps.


----------



## ARLORD (Nov 24, 2008)

itsmemario said:


> I heard it from the man himself, Gene Corley, NCEES board member and president; the new SE exam starting in 2010 will be one 16 hour test. Both days will have morning will be multiple choice and afternoon will be essay fomat. It is not set yet but he thinks that people will be able to pass one part and fail the other and not have to take the part they passed the next time, but that is not for sure. But the bad news is if you have already passed the SE I and have not passed the SE II (or viseversa), in 2010 the slate will be cleaned and you will have to take the full 16 hour test over again and again pass both days. So if you have passed one of the tests, better get started on studying for the other, otherwise you will have to take the full exam agian. Hope this information helps.



2010 and wipe the slate clean? I don't know about that. If that is the case there has to be some sort of announcement soon for the people scheduled to take the SEI in April 2009 and those who have recently taken the SEI.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 24, 2008)

^^ I'm not 100% sure they would do that myself either. But.... I still wouldn't want to be in that position as well.

:smileyballs:


----------



## cedent (Nov 25, 2008)

I received this response from NCEES this morning. The only conflicting info from that already posted is the date.

_I received your fax asking about the future changes to the Structural I and II Exams. Hopefully I will be to address all of your concerns._

Approximately every 8 years we at NCEES conduct a Professional Activities and Knowledge Study (PAKS). Subject matter experts in all areas of Structural Engineering from all areas around the nation gather and develop a survey instrument, which is then sent to thousands of registered engineers in that field of study. This survey is divided into five section: Tasks, Knowledge Areas, Skills, Recommendation for Test Content, and Background Information. The results of this survey define the contents of the Structural Engineering license examinations. From this survey, a specification is developed, and the exams must follow the specification. We are currently conducting this survey, and the results will be used to establish new specifications starting with the 2011 exam.

The format of the exam will also be changing. While the format has not been firmly established, it is proposed to be one 16-hour exam, taken in two 8-hr increments on consecutive days. The morning portions of each exam are proposed to be 40 multiple choice questions, with the afternoon portions being 2 essay questions. One of the days will be lateral loads, with the other day being vertical loads. Also, it is being discussed as to whether an examinee must pass all portions of the exam at the same time, or if portions passed can be carried over to subsequent exams.

Again, all of this is being discussed, and a final determination will not be made until early next year.

Please let me know if you have any more questions or concerns.

G-


----------



## cedent (Nov 25, 2008)

Senerio 1: An engineer is licensed as a professional engineer in State A by taking an 8 hour test (specifically the SE I exam). Subsequently NCEES no longer offers an 8 hour test. The test is replaced by a 16 hour test... thereby making the states' requirement for an 8 hour test out-dated. The Engineer then applies for Comity in State B. We will assume that State B was previously an 'SE I only' State.

My question is this: Will that engineer then be required to take and pass the 16 hour test before receiving licensure by comity in State B? (My guess is yes.)

Senerio 2: An engineer is licensed as a professional engineer in State A by taking two 8 hour tests (specifically the SE I &amp; II exams). Subsequently NCEES no longer offers two 8 hour tests. The test is replaced by a single 16 hour test... thereby making the states' requirements out-dated. The Engineer then applies for Comity in State B.

My question is this: Will that engineer then be required to take and pass the new 16 hour test before receiving licensure by comity in State B? (Judging by what has happened in the past 10 years with structural licensure, my guess is also yes.)

So why take the SE II now?


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info cedent!

My opinion is to simpy take the SE II exam before you must take the 16 hour SE exam. It is pretty evident that one needs 16 hours of SE exams in order to be an SE these days. I have no problem with this. If anything, I would think that the SE licensure is an "add on" to the civil license as what is done in the western zone states. In your senerio 2, the engineer would still be ok. Typical licensure laws only look at the total number of hours for the exams taken. One engineer at my company took the 8 hour "SE" exam maybe 20 years ago. It was basically like the SE II exam of today. In order for him to get his IL SE license, he had to go back and take the structural I exam.

In order to be be in demand in the future, I would keep ahead of the curve and complete your 16 hours of SE exams.

My :2cents:


----------



## ARLORD (Nov 25, 2008)

In my humble opinion, I think it is simple for those who have passed 16 hours of structural exams. They should be grandfathered in the future. I think the SEI &amp; SE II will equal the new 16 hour SE Exam.

I think it gets tricky in the transition from the two test format to the one test-two day format. How do you transition those who have passed STR I and have yet to pass STR II. There has to be a grace period. Maybe they will have a two year or so grace period where they offer both the STR I, STR II and the new SE exam.

Otherwise, they would have to stop offering the STR I exam 6 months or a year prior to the format change. Unless they begin to offer both exams in a two day session up to the format change.

I know architects, and I hate to refer to them as an example, but they are in the process of a major testing change. The used to require a 9 mini-test system. Where they take an individual mini-test on a computer at a testing site lasting about 2 hours. At the testing site at any given time any of the 9 mini-exams can be given. Anyway they have change to a 7 mini-test format. They currently offer both exam formats for a limited grace period. I think it is a 5 year grace period.


----------



## Bigwolf (Nov 25, 2008)

ARLORD said:


> In my humble opinion, I think it is simple for those who have passed 16 hours of structural exams. They should be grandfathered in the future. I think the SEI &amp; SE II will equal the new 16 hour SE Exam.
> I think it gets tricky in the transition from the two test format to the one test-two day format. How do you transition those who have passed STR I and have yet to pass STR II. There has to be a grace period. Maybe they will have a two year or so grace period where they offer both the STR I, STR II and the new SE exam.
> 
> Otherwise, they would have to stop offering the STR I exam 6 months or a year prior to the format change. Unless they begin to offer both exams in a two day session up to the format change.
> ...



Just an FYI--being married to an architect.....the grace period for the architects was as follows:

If they had passed at least 1 exam by this past May, then they would have a 1 year grace period to finish the remaining exams on the old format. Meanwhile, if they hadn't passed any exam by this past May, then they had no grace period and started on the new format right away.

The 5 year window that you are referring to is the amount of time they had to complete all exams. If they had any pass score that was older than 5 years, those results would be invalidated and they would have to retake that exam.

I would assume that NCEES would have some sort of overlapping system, much as the architecture licensing process has.....but at the same time, the engineering exams are only offered twice a year, so I'm not sure how they would incorporate the grace period.


----------



## buening (Dec 19, 2008)

I wonder if the new "format" will be broken into a 16hr bridge exam or a 16hr building exam? In my opinion, someone who does nothing but 100% bridges from day one is at a disadvantage with the SE I. The majority of my studies for the SE I was geared toward the building sections, which I probably won't ever need in my job. I took the SE I and II this past October, and I stressed more about the SE I building stuff than anything. If it were a bridge only exam, I would have been able to focus more on the bridges......which would benefit both the SE I exam as well as the SE II exam.


----------



## ARLORD (Jan 9, 2009)

See below for the latest on the new Structural Exam(s) format:



The committee in charge of the new specification will be meeting in January to review the results of the recently completed Professional Activities and Knowledge survey and based on those results will develop the examination specification. We will release further information in the spring regarding the specification and how the exam will be administered. The impact, if any, on states that have a STRIII exam has not yet been evaluated. The Council approved the change in the structural exam to be effective starting with the spring 2011 exam administration.

Regards,

Tim Miller, P.E.

NCEES - Director of Exam Services


----------



## Mcgill (Jan 9, 2009)

PE vs SE after name :

If a person passed SE II, can he writes S.E. after his name irrespective of state ? My assumption is the state should have structural engieering title act rules enfrorced.

that means a person in AZ can write SE and one in KC can't write?

I would appreciate if some one can confirm.


----------



## ARLORD (Jan 9, 2009)

Mcgill said:


> PE vs SE after name :
> If a person passed SE II, can he writes S.E. after his name irrespective of state ? My assumption is the state should have structural engieering title act rules enfrorced.
> 
> that means a person in AZ can write SE and one in KC can't write?
> ...


These rules are hard to inforce, and may vary from state to state. With that said, here is my take:

I think with the PE license, you can't use your cards or use the PE title in a state where you are not registered as a PE, but every state has PE rules and regulations. It should be similar with the SE in states that recognize the SE license.

However not every state has SE rules and regulations. So a state that has SE registration can dictate when you can and can't use the SE title. But how can a state that doesn't have any rules regarding SE dictate when to use it. It doesn't exist in that state. Legally, you are not violating any rules because there are no rule to violate.


----------



## Greg C (Jan 19, 2009)

Mcgill said:


> PE vs SE after name :
> If a person passed SE II, can he writes S.E. after his name irrespective of state ? My assumption is the state should have structural engieering title act rules enfrorced.
> 
> that means a person in AZ can write SE and one in KC can't write?
> ...


To answer your first question...NO....Not really sure why it makes a difference but... Most states right now you are a P.E. There are some states, IL, CA and a few others which you can become an S.E. You should not be writing S.E. after you name or on your business card unless you are registered in one of those states. If you have P.E. next to your name you do have to be registered as P.E. in the state which is on the card, ie the address. If I am not registered in NY but hand out my business card with P.E. next to it and my current address is on the card I am ok but If there is no address on the card then the assumption is that I am registered in NY which would be false and against the law.

The problem is that even if you are not registered in the state they can take action against you which you then have to report to other states when you go to renew your licences. This could be a problem.

I know some people in IL are only S.E.'s because they never got a P.E. in another state so they would only have S.E. next to their name. I have P.E.'s in a few states and an S.E. in IL so I have both on my card. CA and NV you have to be a Civil P.E. before you can become an S.E. you people would have both on their cards.

I half think what the states what are a listing on your business card the states where you are licenced to make it clear.


----------



## McEngr (Jan 20, 2009)

ARLORD said:


> See below for the latest on the new Structural Exam(s) format:
> 
> 
> The committee in charge of the new specification will be meeting in January to review the results of the recently completed Professional Activities and Knowledge survey and based on those results will develop the examination specification. We will release further information in the spring regarding the specification and how the exam will be administered. The impact, if any, on states that have a STRIII exam has not yet been evaluated. The Council approved the change in the structural exam to be effective starting with the spring 2011 exam administration.
> ...


Is this the same Tim Miller that is principal of Miller Consulting Engineers in Portland, OR? Just curious if anyone knows.


----------



## ARLORD (Jan 21, 2009)

McEngr said:


> Is this the same Tim Miller that is principal of Miller Consulting Engineers in Portland, OR? Just curious if anyone knows.



I don't think so. This TM works for NCEES which is in North Carolina and he is a PE. I would assume your TM is an SE?


----------



## ARLORD (Mar 27, 2009)

See the folllowing link for the new 16 hour SE exams:

http://www.ncees.org/news/index.php?release_id=47


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 27, 2009)

Like I said before, get that SE II done if you think that you'll need it later down the road.

SE licensure is a pain to get, but well worth the investment.


----------



## Shaker-PE (Mar 27, 2009)

Does anyone know how this may effect the western states SE3 or the CA seismic/survey test?


----------



## ARLORD (Mar 27, 2009)

Based on the ncees web site, it looks like the western states were involved in the new exam specs and should adopt the two day exam. The lateral afternoon session includes seismic design cat &gt; D.


----------



## AL2GA-Eng (Jul 2, 2009)

Help me out here!

I just passed the SE I exam. Lets say I apply for comity in the states I'm pretty sure I'm going to be working for the rest of my professional life before 2011. When the new exam comes out in April 2011, would I have to take that exam to keep my registration in every state I'm already registered?

Basically, my question is this: Will the state take away my registration after April 2011, having worked for 2 years as a PE, if I don't have the SE II or take the new exam?

Sorry if it seems like a stupid question, but I've only been a PE for about 24 hours!!!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 2, 2009)

^^ No if you are currently a PE in a state and suddenly they enforce a "structural" exam you will be able to keep your PE.

If your state enacts some sort o SE provision, just about anything can happen. I would think that you may be grandfathered in, but then again it could go the other way as well.


----------



## McEngr (Jul 2, 2009)

kevo_55 said:


> ^^ No if you are currently a PE in a state and suddenly they enforce a "structural" exam you will be able to keep your PE.
> If your state enacts some sort o SE provision, just about anything can happen. I would think that you may be grandfathered in, but then again it could go the other way as well.


Kevo is right.

In Oregon, I know a lot of guys that claim to be SE's, but they've only passed one SE exam, which was an 8 hour exam after they took the civil PE. It seems that that exam was easier than the process now. The unfortunate thing is that the midwest may start to follow what Illinois has done.


----------



## McEngr (Jul 2, 2009)

McEngr said:


> Kevo is right.
> In Oregon, I know a lot of guys that claim to be SE's, but they've only passed one SE exam, which was an 8 hour exam after they took the civil PE. It seems that that exam was easier than the process now. The unfortunate thing is that the midwest may start to follow what Illinois has done.


I should also note that these Oregon SE's can't claim their SE-ship in Washington or California unless they went through the same process of grandfathering with those respective states.


----------



## THUDore (Sep 25, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]In my humble opinion, the idea of a 16 hour structural exam is the dumbest crap.[/SIZE]

We need to a T party to boycott this stupid thing.

Why do they single out structural engineers for this more difficult exam?

Do structural engineers make more money?

- NO.

So is it fair to make structural engineers live more difficult?


----------



## knelli (Nov 18, 2009)

This is what I received from NCEES regarding the SI, SII and SIII:

I have passed the PE and the Structural I exams and am planning on taking the Structural II Exam. If I do not pass the S2 before 2011 will I have to take and pass both parts of the 16 hr new-format Structural Engineering Exam? Or will I be able to take just the Lateral Forces exam in order to be registered in most states? Will California and Washington still require the Structural III exam?

Thank you for your time,

These are excellent questions. See below.

?	The new structural exam is not designed to work in conjunction with the existing exams. Therefore, if you do not pass STR II before 2011, you would need to pass both parts of the new exam to cover current STR II exam requirements.

?	Regarding the current third exam of CA and WA, the new exam will incorporate the needed elements to replace this third exam. Discussions indicate that these states are planning to drop their third exam and to allow the new exam to take its place.

I trust this helps. Please feel free to email me again or call if you have further questions.

Bruce G. Martin, P.E.

NCEES - Exam Development Engineer

800-250-3196, ext. 5475

864-654-6033 (fax)

[email protected]

From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]]

Sent: Monday, July 06, 2009 3:30 PM

To: Bruce Martin

Subject: NCEES Feedback Form

Sender Information:

WI

________________________________________

Comments:

I


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 18, 2009)

knelli:

Direct from the WA board: http://www.dol.wa.gov/business/engineersla...ucturalExam.pdf

The fates of SE's everywhere will change with this new exam. Here's hoping that I can pass the SE3 before it's gone!


----------



## McEngr (Nov 22, 2009)

THUDore said:


> [SIZE=12pt]In my humble opinion, the idea of a 16 hour structural exam is the dumbest crap.
> We need to a T party to boycott this stupid thing.
> 
> Why do they single out structural engineers for this more difficult exam?
> ...


Well, there's certainly an increase in salary in the states that require it (such as the West Coast). Most SE's will make around $80k+ because they can then legitimize their billable rate rather than just saying 15 years of design experience. I feel that it's more the fault of the NCEES than it is the west coast states. The fact that it's in Columbia, SC might have something to do with the lack of seismic and lateral in the structural exams.

Personally, I think structurals should get paid more than civils. Their jobs are much less mentally challenging. I've seen my civil design cohorts, and they don't have the same challenges.

Please flame away. I don't care.


----------



## Hromis1 (Nov 22, 2009)

McEngr said:


> Well, there's certainly an increase in salary in the states that require it (such as the West Coast). Most SE's will make around $80k+ because they can then legitimize their billable rate rather than just saying 15 years of design experience. I feel that it's more the fault of the NCEES than it is the west coast states. The fact that it's in Columbia, SC might have something to do with the lack of seismic and lateral in the structural exams.
> Personally, I think structurals should get paid more than civils. Their jobs are much less mentally challenging. I've seen my civil design cohorts, and they don't have the same challenges.
> 
> Please flame away. I don't care.


I have mixed feelings on this, having been on both sides of the civil and structural table. After years of bouncing between the two, I'll take the responsibilities of the structural side over all the crud that gets heaped on the civil side.

I have spent years on projects getting civil permits, only to have an EPA puke review it who did not now the difference between a pipe flowing half full or filled to the brim. (No exageration there, this really did happen, had to get two PhDs to put a state EPA jerk in his place, don't even get going on the Army Corp, very few real engineers there). The problem with the "civil" side is that they are stuck between all these people that write endless regulations that are written by people who really could not solve a simple math problem. Civils now have a thankless job that mostly consists of getting permits, real design of civil projects is secondary. As a structural I get "thanks" from many of my clients and thier employees, as a civil I was just someone's "#[email protected]&amp;%" to get a permit.

I pray every day I never have to go back to the world of straight civils.....Also an FYI, a lot structurals carry a lot of attitude. They may be smart, but they have little experience in the "civil" field as it exists now.

The structural exams are rough, and I do strongly object to trying to do 16 hours in one sitting. It makes more sense to pass modules one at a time like the CPA's. I can't wait to hear how much that exam costs! 1,500 to 2k I bet!

I do not mind sitting for a tougher exam,....what I mind is the the crazy way the new IBC and Asce 7 are laid out. Would it be too much to ask for a simple flow chart?

Yes, I see a lot of designs that are sorely lacking in the lateral load area. Most my stuff has heavy crane load with impacts and fatigue (they never taught me that stuff in school).

I have even had a few designs here that are dominated by seismic factors (yep side zone of the New Madrid area, oddly loaded).....what I am still struggling with is the "new" code....and HOW DO I CONVINCE MY CLIENTS TO PAY FOR ALL THE EXTRA CALCS REQUIRED????

Okay enough gripping for now, back to studying all those California Seismic example problems!

FYI, this structural guy has had to fall back on some real basic civil skills just to stay busy in these slow times. I guess my years of civil crud are at least paying the bills now.

Hromis1


----------



## rsaunders (Feb 4, 2010)

Any new movement on this topic? I'm specifically interested in the grandfathering rules. I'm currently registered to take the SE-II exam this spring, but I feel like we're getting the short end of the stick based on the information currently available from NCEES.

Here's the scenario:

A new engineer with 4 years of experience will take the new 16hr format in 2011 and be an SE everywhere. Congrats to them if they pass and I'm not trying to question their licensure. But for those of us who take the SE-I and SE-II in the old formats will have 16 hours of tests passed (assuming I pass) yet still be required to take the new 16 hour exam because I never passed the state specific exams. I will then need to take another 16 hour exam and pass, giving me more experience and 32 hours of examinations to pass to be equal in licensure to someone with less experience and fewer exam hours passed. Granted, all exams are not created equal and the new format may be incredibly difficult and/or more encompassing of the state-specific test topics, but the old formats are no walk in the park either.

Granted, this really only bears upon licensure as an SE in the specific states that have/had state specific exams (CA, WA, and OR). If I ever decide to get licensed there as an SE, I would need to pass the new format.

Here's another scenario, previously mentioned in this forum:

Engineers who passed the SE-I, but don't have credit for passing the SE-II. They apply for comity as a PE in any other state after April 2011. Will they be granted comity, or will they have to take the 16 hour test to get it? Before 2011 they would have been granted comity as a structural PE. If they have to take the new test, this would give them 24 hours of test credit and more experience than the new testing engineers. Is there any chance that having passed the SE-I and having x-years of experience will allow someone to be granted comity in other states? I know I'm guessing here and it may be handled differently by different states, but the questions need to be answered. It directly bears upon how those of us with any given amount of experience my make decisions about which tests to take.

In my most professional opinion, NCEES and the state boards need to consider this information in terms of how they grandfather or grant comity to practicing engineers.

Thoughts?? Anything I'm missing here?


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Feb 4, 2010)

Most states, when you apply for comity will look at when you obtained your initial license and compare it to what their requirements were at that time. If you met their requirements at that time, then they'll probably grant you comity.

So for example, if you have the se1 and 2 now, you should be able to get a license in any state down the road that currently allows comity for people with the se1 and 2 now.

At least that's my understanding.


----------



## ELB- B2 Engineering (Apr 25, 2010)

I think the confusing thing that appears in many of the post is the difference between a PE and an SE designation. While I am a PE in many states (including IL) I am not an SE in any. My original test was taken in PA in 1984. While I took the “structural” questions my PE is in Civil engineering and I received a PE via comity in all other states including IL. As Illinois law is currently written (at least to my understanding) I cannot even sit for the SE exam as my experience was never under the supervision of an SE.

I hope that in the future I will still be able to receive PE via comity for civil engineering as in the past. However, I am resigned to be forced to take the 16 hour test to receive the SE designation. My questions for the boards are a bit more complex ……Will the requirement for supervision by an SE be eliminated? Will I have to apply as a “new” engineer to sit for the test or will I be able to use my NCEES record (having supervisors from 1984 verify experience will be rough as many are no longer with us).


----------



## RM-270 (Apr 28, 2010)

ELB- B2 Engineering said:


> I think the confusing thing that appears in many of the post is the difference between a PE and an SE designation. While I am a PE in many states (including IL) I am not an SE in any. My original test was taken in PA in 1984. While I took the “structural” questions my PE is in Civil engineering and I received a PE via comity in all other states including IL. As Illinois law is currently written (at least to my understanding) I cannot even sit for the SE exam as my experience was never under the supervision of an SE.


I recently took the SE II, and I thought if I passed I might add Illinois. I'm almost positive that you don't need to be under an SE to get registered with Illinois [at least for out of state guys]....just 4 years of acceptable structural experience and passing the SE I &amp; II. A buddy of mine got registered there after passing the SE II and his first license was here in South Carolina.......as a result of being in this area: he has NEVER worked under an SE.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 28, 2010)

^^ Just as an FYI, you'll also need 18 semester credits in engineering analysis &amp; design while you were in college. 9 of those credits must be in engineering design.

It reads a lot like NCEES's MLSE requirements.


----------



## RM-270 (Apr 28, 2010)

kevo_55 said:


> ^^ Just as an FYI, you'll also need 18 semester credits in engineering analysis &amp; design while you were in college. 9 of those credits must be in engineering design.
> It reads a lot like NCEES's MLSE requirements.


Yeah, that sounds right. I've got a MS so that won't be a problem. (In fact, I probably had that under my BS because when I graduated it was 140+ semester hours to get it; and I took even some free electives in structural design.)


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 28, 2010)

^^ Sounds like you're all set!

Good luck! I hope that you find that you pass!


----------

